

Jason Calacanis on "The Death Spiral" - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/10/more-from-jason-calacanis.html

======
ojbyrne
Ok, I know it looks dark out there, but to me Jason Calacanis is basically
like Jim Cramer - it pays to bet against him. In my opinion the huge amount of
stimulus out there just takes time to filter down to recreate optimism.
Governments are under pressure to take action NOW, but anything they do is
going to take 6-12 months to take effect, so they keep piling it on. So they
take action after action, until _BOOM_ another bubble. Those who have jobs are
paying half what they did 6 months ago for gas, plus we're looking at 1%
interest rates, copious availability of government credit. Plus I think world
wide, there'll be a celebration next week (Bush is Gone!). It might be
restrained, but I think it'll happen.

I, for one, plan to buy a new Canon 5d ($3k) at the end of November. Even if
my job evaporates. Especially if my job evaporates.

Plus that whole Digg to 50 m uniques? Trust me, not going to happen. At least
not without new leadership.

~~~
spif
The celebration of Bush being gone will only happen if McCain doesn't win. I'm
from Europe (Netherlands) and I sure hope it won't happen but I don't trust
the polls one bit.

~~~
ojbyrne
There's that whole "hope" theme. And lots and lots of people voted early, in
the midst of this awful financial mess. They're immune from last minute
turnarounds.

------
csmith
tada:

<http://tinypaste.com/pre.php?id=4ea66>

------
aston
How long's it take to join a mailing list and get the content the way
Calacanis requests? Seriously, guys. Just do it, it's worth the 25 seconds.

------
doodyhead
That didn't last long. Anyone aware of any other leaked copies please?
wikileaks.org?

~~~
fallentimes
What's your email? I can forward it to you.

------
alaskamiller
The email did say "do not reprint."

~~~
fallentimes
While I agree that it shouldn't be reprinted per the instructions on the
email, it's sort of inevitable when he sends it to 10kish people.

~~~
alaskamiller
Shouldn't be an excuse for the behavior.

~~~
fallentimes
It's not an excuse - it's a reason. Jason should expect this to happen and act
accordingly instead of feigning "outrage". I do like his $1 idea though.

Maybe I'm just cynical, but when thousands of people are involved in anything,
I pretty much expect idiotic things to happen.

